#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Санскрит >  > > >  >  >  начертание мантры на санскрите

## Анька Григорьевна

Добрые утро/день/вечер!
как на санскрите пишется мантра: "ом намо бхагавате рукминиваллабхайа сваха"?
СПАСИБО! :Smilie:

----------


## Асуман

> Добрые утро/день/вечер!
> как на санскрите пишется мантра: "ом намо бхагавате рукминиваллабхайа сваха"?
> СПАСИБО!


Не угадали, не угадали - у меня тут добрая ночь на дворе.  :Stick Out Tongue: 
А что, на вайшнавских форумах никто не смог вам с этим вопросом помочь?
Или это провокация?  :EEK!: 
Впрочем, если все существа обладают природой Будды, то и Рукмини со своим возлюбленным  - не исключение.   :Cool: 
ॐ नमो भगवते रुक्मिणीवल्लभाय स्वाहा

----------


## Анька Григорьевна

ну может быть и могли бы, но только этот форум - первый, на который я попала )))
Большое вам спасибо и добрых ночей =)

----------


## Миляуша

Доброго времени суток.
как продолжение темы. подскажите, пожалуйста, как написать на санскрите ВАСУДЕВАЯ.
половину мантры здесь у вас нашла, а половину нигде найти не могу.

----------


## Джек

> ВАСУДЕВАЯ


वसुदेवाय

----------

Интеграл (03.06.2010)

----------


## Джек

Миляуша, на будущее: на санскрите вы итак произносите, а вот пишете вы уже с помощью деванагари. :Wink:

----------


## Миляуша

Джек, благодарю за информацию. очень помогли. на самом деле не знала про деванагари. получается, что язык санскрит, а письмо деванагари?
 а почему санскрита-письма нет?

----------


## Tiop

> Миляуша, на будущее: на санскрите вы итак произносите, а вот пишете вы уже с помощью деванагари.


Вы заблуждаетесь, произносит человек, не выучивший санскритскую фонетику, и не знающий написания санскритского слова, на русском. Так как в русском нет ни назализации, ни долготы у гласных, ни всего остального.

----------


## Tiop

"Писать" можно на чём угодно, на "классическом" деванагари, на кхароштхи, на брахми, на новоиндийских, в латинской транслитерации, главное, чтобы фонетика санскрита правильно передавалась.

----------


## Andrew K

Всем привет! Подскажите пожалуйста, мантра "АУМ НАМО ДХАНАДАЙЕ СВАХА" (если не ошибаюсь-для привлечения материальных благ) как на деванагари пишется?
 И если будете любезны -  напишите мантры для привлечения материальных благ, кто какие знает, на деванагари и транскрипцию на русском. Пожалуйста, Очень надо..

----------


## Асуман

> Подскажите пожалуйста, мантра "АУМ НАМО ДХАНАДАЙЕ СВАХА" (если не ошибаюсь-для привлечения материальных благ) как на деванагари пишется?


Судя по гуглю, в такой орфографии мантра, в основном, в рунете гуляет в кириллическом виде, а вовсе не в дэванагари.

----------


## Andrew K

Может я не правильно что-то написал? Поправьте пожалуйса, кто ошибку увидит...

----------


## Юй Кан

Встречается, к примеру, такой вариант: Om Namo Vishnave Surapataya Dhanadaya Swaha
Хотя тут -- нетрадиционный транскрипт санкср. s*v*aha.

----------


## Асуман

> мантра "АУМ НАМО ДХАНАДАЙЕ СВАХА"





> Может я не правильно что-то написал? Поправьте пожалуйса, кто ошибку увидит...


У меня чисто грамматического плана претензии к "дханад*айе*". Если обращаются к мальчику, то должно звучать как oṁ namo dhanad*āya* svāhā, а если к девочке, то oṁ namo dhanad*āyai* svāhā. От этого зависит написание. Вы кому поклоняетесь?

----------


## Andrew K

> У меня чисто грамматического плана претензии к "дханад*айе*". Если обращаются к мальчику, то должно звучать как oṁ namo dhanad*āya* svāhā, а если к девочке, то oṁ namo dhanad*āyai* svāhā. От этого зависит написание. Вы кому поклоняетесь?


Тогда встречный вопрос: а изначально кому мантра адресована? Например есть мантра Ганеши. А та которую я написал?
Просто я скопировал транскрипцию мантры... я не настолько силен(точнее вообще не силен) в санскрите, чтобы слова склонять...(

----------


## Асуман

> Тогда встречный вопрос: а изначально кому мантра адресована? Например есть мантра Ганеши. А та которую я написал?
> Просто я скопировал транскрипцию мантры... я не настолько силен(точнее вообще не силен) в санскрите, чтобы слова склонять...(


Мантра адресована тому, кто даёт богатство, кто носит соответствующий эпитет dhanada-. Например, упомянутому вами Ганеше. Или кому-то другому. Вы ошибаетесь, если думаете, что я отвечу за вас на адресованный вам вопрос, кому вы поклоняетесь.

----------


## Andrew K

Ганеше...
Может еще есть мантры на удачу и улучшение материального уровня ?
 Заранее благодарен.

----------


## Асуман

> Ганеше...
> Может еще есть мантры на удачу и улучшение материального уровня ?
>  Заранее благодарен.


к Ганеше  ॐ नमो धनदाय स्वाहा oṁ namo dhanadāya svāhā

кстати, знаете, есть такая мантра "ом мани падмэ хум" - тоже про драгоценности...

----------

Andrew K (02.06.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (01.06.2010)

----------


## Andrew K

> к Ганеше  ॐ नमो धनदाय स्वाहा oṁ namo dhanadāya svāhā
> 
> кстати, знаете, есть такая мантра "ом мани падмэ хум" - тоже про драгоценности...


Если не ошибаюсь, то "ом мани падмэ хум" про другие ценности... для продолжения духовного роста - мне нобходимо улучшить материальное положение...

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Если не ошибаюсь, то "ом мани падмэ хум" про другие ценности... для продолжения духовного роста - мне нобходимо улучшить материальное положение...


Извините, что вмешиваюсь, но начертание мантры не поможет Вам улучшить материальное положение. Улучшает материальное положение увеличение заработка и уменьшение потребностей.

----------

Raudex (06.12.2010), Же Ка (11.08.2010), Кеин (07.11.2019), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (03.08.2010), Лия (16.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (02.06.2010), Юндрун Топден (02.06.2010)

----------


## Andrew K

Ничего плохого не вижу во вмешательстве, и критику(справедливую) воспринимаю конструктивно....Ну мои потребности уменьшать уже некуда(еда, питьё, одежда. Никаких излишеств нет. )...
А вот зарплату если увеличат.. или появится дополнительный зароботок-не откажусь поработать. А мантры, надеюсь, помогут в этом... :Embarrassment: . Я имею ввиду не начертание, а вибрацию, которую издает мантра. А как она пишется хочу знать из интереса..

----------


## Dondhup

Буддийские мантры предназначены для Освобождения живых существ от страданий а не для удовлетворения доходов или удовлетворения чего бы то ни было интереса.

----------

Raudex (06.12.2010), Дондог (19.04.2011)

----------


## Юндрун Топден

> Ничего плохого не вижу во вмешательстве, и критику(справедливую) воспринимаю конструктивно....Ну мои потребности уменьшать уже некуда(еда, питьё, одежда. Никаких излишеств нет. )...
> А вот зарплату если увеличат.. или появится дополнительный зароботок-не откажусь поработать. А мантры, надеюсь, помогут в этом.... Я имею ввиду не начертание, а вибрацию, которую издает мантра. А как она пишется хочу знать из интереса..


Для того чтобы улучшить свой достаток, нужно создать для этого соответвующие причины. Написать мантру - не соответствующая для этого причина.
Есть мантры и молитвы помогающие в делах и устраняющие препятствия, но нормально работать они будут при сопутствующей духовной практике.

*Andrew K,* удачи вам! Надеюсь надеюсь у вас получится увеличить достаток!

----------

Andrew K (03.06.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (02.06.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (03.06.2010)

----------


## Джигме

> Ничего плохого не вижу во вмешательстве, и критику(справедливую) воспринимаю конструктивно....Ну мои потребности уменьшать уже некуда(еда, питьё, одежда. Никаких излишеств нет. )...
> А вот зарплату если увеличат.. или появится дополнительный зароботок-не откажусь поработать. А мантры, надеюсь, помогут в этом.... Я имею ввиду не начертание, а вибрацию, которую издает мантра. А как она пишется хочу знать из интереса..


Да это вполне нормально желать или пытаться увеличить свой достаток. Сытым и здоровым легче заниматься практикой чем больным и голодным. В буддизме много всяких практик для увеличения богатства, продления жизни, устранения препятствий и т.п.

----------

Манечка (02.06.2010), Турецкий (27.06.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

тся, что того, кто неустанно так упражняется в помысле об отдаче [всего], отбросив страстное цепляние за любое имущество как за свое, — [можно]
назвать бодхисаттвой:
«Все [имущество] мое — пусть будет ваше, [существа];
нет гордыни мне его владельцем называться», —
в ком присутствует такая мысль день ото дня,
подражающая Будды совершенного достоинствам,
того Будды, существа непостижимые и высшие,
“бодхисаттвой” называют безошибочно.»

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Буддийские мантры предназначены для Освобождения живых существ от страданий а не для удовлетворения доходов или удовлетворения чего бы то ни было интереса.


Я знаю, конечно, что в буддизме есть практика Ганеши, но эта мантра, похоже, индуистская.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

В тибетском буддизме есть практика Дзамбалы, направленная на накопление богатства, но на неё нужна передача. Есть и более простой способ увеличить своё материальное благосостояние — делиться им с окружающими. Как я слышал, самый правильный буддийский подход к деньгам — отдавать их. Только так их может стать больше. Заодно и заслуги накопите.

----------

Кончок Церинг Палцанг (03.08.2010)

----------


## Andrew K

> В тибетском буддизме есть практика Дзамбалы, направленная на накопление богатства, но на неё нужна передача. Есть и более простой способ увеличить своё материальное благосостояние — делиться им с окружающими. Как я слышал, самый правильный буддийский подход к деньгам — отдавать их. Только так их может стать больше. Заодно и заслуги накопите.


Отдавать нечего))). От зарплаты к зарплате... и накопить не получается... Не прошу чтобы богатство "с неба упало" (хотя не откажусь :Embarrassment: ) ). Не против ЗАРАБОТАТЬ !

----------


## Andrew K

> Да это вполне нормально желать или пытаться увеличить свой достаток. Сытым и здоровым легче заниматься практикой чем больным и голодным. В буддизме много всяких практик для увеличения богатства, продления жизни, устранения препятствий и т.п.


Вот и я о том же... когда "дети голодные", то не найдешь времени для духовной практики...

В буддизме много всяких практик для увеличения богатства, продления жизни, устранения препятствий и т.п-- а об этом можно подробнее.
 Ребята помогите пожалуйста, че-то никак не получается твердо на ноги встать(я о финансах). Постоянно найдется что-то, куда НЕОБХОДИМО деньги потратить....

----------


## Юндрун Топден

Кстати в плане щедрости: не обязательно отдавать деньги, дело в мотивации, в отношении к другим. Просто помочь кому-нибудь по возможности, кусок хлеба дать - уже щедрость! Но это философская часть.
А на практике, если вы верите и хотите использовать буддийский подход в решении проблемы, то вам нужно съездить в ближайший центр, подумать над принятием Прибежища и попросить Учителя о передаче соответсвующих практик. К сожалению, вам видимо придется ехать в другой город, но если вы действительно настроены найти решение своих проблем в буддизме, то надо бы как то на дорогу накопить.
Вот тут вот кстати тема про буддизм в вашем городе http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread.php?t=10482

----------

Andrew K (05.06.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (04.06.2010)

----------


## Andrew K

> Кстати в плане щедрости: не обязательно отдавать деньги, дело в мотивации, в отношении к другим. Просто помочь кому-нибудь по возможности, кусок хлеба дать - уже щедрость! Но это философская часть.
> А на практике, если вы верите и хотите использовать буддийский подход в решении проблемы, то вам нужно съездить в ближайший центр, подумать над принятием Прибежища и попросить Учителя о передаче соответсвующих практик. К сожалению, вам видимо придется ехать в другой город, но если вы действительно настроены найти решение своих проблем в буддизме, то надо бы как то на дорогу накопить.
> Вот тут вот кстати тема про буддизм в вашем городе http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread.php?t=10482


Я слышал, что в Крым приезжает Намкай Норбу, и он может передать/открыть/инициировать(не знаю как правильно) мантры. Даже через видеотрансляцию по интернету такое возможно.. где об этом подробнее узнать можно?

----------


## Dondhup

Прежде чем читать мантры хорошо бы понять нужно ли лично Вам Учение Будды. если нужно, то разобраться что такое Прибежище и принять его.

----------

Джигме (07.06.2010), Леонид Ш (05.06.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (06.06.2010), Юндрун Топден (05.06.2010)

----------


## Юндрун Топден

> Я слышал, что в Крым приезжает Намкай Норбу, и он может передать/открыть/инициировать(не знаю как правильно) мантры. Даже через видеотрансляцию по интернету такое возможно.. где об этом подробнее узнать можно?


Да, вроде бы передачи по трансляции, лучше дзогченовцев спросить.
Мне вот в начале (хотя это недавно вобщем то было :Smilie:  ) помогла эта книга: http://www.theosophy.ru/lib/dl-prakt.htm почитайте, подумайте интересует оно вас или нет.

----------

Andrew K (07.06.2010)

----------


## Джигме

> Вот и я о том же... когда "дети голодные", то не найдешь времени для духовной практики...
> 
> В буддизме много всяких практик для увеличения богатства, продления жизни, устранения препятствий и т.п-- а об этом можно подробнее.
>  Ребята помогите пожалуйста, че-то никак не получается твердо на ноги встать(я о финансах). Постоянно найдется что-то, куда НЕОБХОДИМО деньги потратить....


Я так понимаю что вы не приняли прибежище. Так что практики такие вы делать не сможете. А принимать прибежище только для того чтобы их выполнять это не правильно. Вообще самый простой способ это жертвовать что-либо искренне. Даже семечки для голубей.

----------

Andrew K (08.06.2010), Pema Sonam (08.06.2010), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (03.08.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (08.06.2010)

----------


## Andrew K

> Да, вроде бы передачи по трансляции, лучше дзогченовцев спросить.
> Мне вот в начале (хотя это недавно вобщем то было ) помогла эта книга: http://www.theosophy.ru/lib/dl-prakt.htm почитайте, подумайте интересует оно вас или нет.


я начал читать, перевариваю информацию... ))

----------


## Andrew K

> Я знаю, конечно, что в буддизме есть практика Ганеши, но эта мантра, похоже, индуистская.


Может подкинете ссылку на какой-то индуистский форум?

----------


## Юндрун Топден

> я начал читать, перевариваю информацию... ))


Не торопитесь, все будет ок :Smilie:

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Может подкинете ссылку на какой-то индуистский форум?


Я не хочу, чтоб вы стали индуистом.

----------

Гханта (05.07.2015), Дондог (19.04.2011), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (03.08.2010), Юндрун Топден (12.08.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

Тем более что большинство индуистов считают что индуистом можно только родиться   :Smilie: 
а наше местные "индуисты" с их токи зрения индуистами стать не могут никак.

----------

Дондог (19.04.2011), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (03.08.2010)

----------


## Andrew K

Ребята подскажите пожалуйста как пишется на деванагари ОМ ГАМ ГАНАПАТАЙЕ НАМАХА

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> Ничего плохого не вижу во вмешательстве, и критику(справедливую) воспринимаю конструктивно....Ну мои потребности уменьшать уже некуда(еда, питьё, одежда. Никаких излишеств нет. )...
> А вот зарплату если увеличат.. или появится дополнительный зароботок-не откажусь поработать. А мантры, надеюсь, помогут в этом.... Я имею ввиду не начертание, а вибрацию, которую издает мантра. А как она пишется хочу знать из интереса..


Хорошо помогает чтение текста "21 восхваление поклонение Таре" трижды утром и трижды перед сном, мантра Тары "Ом таре туттаре туре сваха", и мантра одной Тары из 21 Тары, помогающая в обретении материального благополучия - "Ом таре туттаре туре йе сваха". Если прочитать мантру основную Тары триста тысяч раз, говорится человек не будет испытывать какие-либо материальные трудности в этой жизни. И после прочтения мантры 300 000 раз можно будет перед сном помолившись Таре и попросив о благословении на видение хороших снов, через благословение Тары увидеть особые сны, помогающие в практике и в обычной жизни. Но не просто оттарабанить тысячи мантр, а хорошо разузнав о сути и аспектах практики, качественно выполнять, говорится.

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (28.06.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (03.08.2010), Юндрун Топден (12.08.2010)

----------


## Турецкий

> Буддийские мантры предназначены для Освобождения живых существ от страданий а не для удовлетворения доходов или удовлетворения чего бы то ни было интереса.


экий вы батенька...)))

так ведь человек и хочет избавиться от страданий недостатка материального недостатка...)))

а и любое дело или стремление к учению - начинается с интереса, с появления желания к этому делу или учению...

и если человеку суждено через мантру прийти к просветлению в дальнейшем - в чем причина не показать ему написание и произношение мантры?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ребята подскажите пожалуйста как пишется на деванагари ОМ ГАМ ГАНАПАТАЙЕ НАМАХА


om gam ganapataye namah = ॐ गं गणपतये नमः

----------

Andrew K (29.06.2010), Турецкий (27.06.2010)

----------


## Турецкий

> Вот и я о том же... когда "дети голодные", то не найдешь времени для духовной практики...
> 
> В буддизме много всяких практик для увеличения богатства, продления жизни, устранения препятствий и т.п-- а об этом можно подробнее.
>  Ребята помогите пожалуйста, че-то никак не получается твердо на ноги встать(я о финансах). Постоянно найдется что-то, куда НЕОБХОДИМО деньги потратить....


Наверное самое главное - спокойствие...

привести в спокойное состояние ум и на бумаге отразить свои расходы и доходы - проанализировать - что надо и что не надо и соответственно этому жить.

таким же образом прикинуть количество доходов предполагаемых - сколько и откуда поступят средства.

а мантры - пусть помогут вам в этом как своим начертанием так и произношением - хуже не будет - это точно скажу...)))

и не обращайте внимание слишком на отдельные выпады и критику резковатую в ваш адрес и на этом форуме - недаром есть поговорка "сытый голодного не разумеет".

Всех благ. Ом мане.

----------

Andrew K (29.06.2010)

----------


## Teriko

подскажите, пожалуйста, как на деванагари выглядит мантра 
Wha-hay guroo wha-hay guroo
wha-hay guroo wha-hay jeeo

----------


## Veraida

Доброго времени суток!
Прощу помощь в переводе на деванагари: 
Om śrīm lakṣmiyai namaḥ

----------


## Andrew K

Подскажите пожалуйста, мантра зеленой тары -"Ом Таре Ту Таре Туре Сохам — Храните чистое сердце и добрые помыслы"как выглядит на санскрите (деванагари)?
 И еще ॐ मणि पद्मे हूँ (ом ма ни пад ме хум)-правильно написано на деванагари?                                   (http://dao.towndwarf.com/mantra-om-mani-padme-hum)
 Заранее благодарен

----------


## AlyonaTakishima

Здравствуйте! Помогите разобраться, пожалуйста, как же все-таки правильно пишется мантра ом мани пад ме хум - ओम् मनि पदेम् हुम или ॐ मणि पद्मे हूँ ? насколько я знаю, второй вариант правильный, но решила спросить у знающих.
И, если не затруднит, как пишется на деванагари мантра Зеленой Тары (ом таре туттарэ соха)?
Огромное спасибо!!!

----------


## Асуман

ॐ मणि पद्मे हूँ <= так правильно

ओं मणि पद्मे हूँ <= так тоже правильно

(по идее, можно и вот так написать ओम्मणि पद्मे हूं, но, наверное, лучше не надо)

----------

AlyonaTakishima (06.12.2010)

----------


## Асуман

> Доброго времени суток!
> Прощу помощь в переводе на деванагари: 
> Om śrīm lakṣmiyai namaḥ


ॐ श्रीं लक्ष्म्यै नमः
oṁ śrīm lakṣmyai namaḥ

----------


## ГарриЧикаго

добрый день, подскажите как прочесть на хинди эту фразу 

गणेश का उपहार  спасибо большое.

----------


## Дженни

Здравствуйте , помогите пожалуйста написать эту мантру на санскрите, облазила весь интернет , ничего не могу найти, большущее спасибо за помощь заранее  :Smilie: )))

ОМ ШРИМ ХРИМ КЛИМ ГЛАУМ ГАМ ГАНАПАТАЙЕ ВАРА-ВАРАДА САРВА-ДЖАНАМ МЕ ВАШАМАНАЙА СВАХА 
ОМ ЭКДАНТАЙЯ ВИДМАХИ ВАКРУТАНДАЙЯ ДХИМАХИ ТАН НО ДАНТИ ПРАЧОДАЙЯТ ОМ ШАНТИ ШАНТИ ШАНТИ

----------


## Асуман

ॐ श्रीं ह्रीं क्लीं ग्लौं गं गणपतये वर वरद सर्वजनं मे वशमानय स्वाहा॥
OM śrīṁ hrīṁ klīṁ glauṁ gaṁ gaṇapataye vara varada sarvajanaṁ me vaśamānaya svāhā ||
ॐ एकदन्ताय विद्महे। वक्रतुण्डाय धीमहि। तन्नो दन्ती प्रचोदयात्॥
OM ekadantāya vidmahe | vakratuṇḍāya dhīmahi | tanno dantī pracodayāt ||
ॐ शान्तिः शान्तिः शान्तिः॥
OM śāntiḥ śāntiḥ śāntiḥ ||

----------


## Дженни

> ॐ श्रीं ह्रीं क्लीं ग्लौं गं गणपतये वर वरद सर्वजनं मे वशमानय स्वाहा॥
> OM śrīṁ hrīṁ klīṁ glauṁ gaṁ gaṇapataye vara varada sarvajanaṁ me vaśamānaya svāhā ||
> ॐ एकदन्ताय विद्महे। वक्रतुण्डाय धीमहि। तन्नो दन्ती प्रचोदयात्॥
> OM ekadantāya vidmahe | vakratuṇḍāya dhīmahi | tanno dantī pracodayāt ||
> ॐ शान्तिः शान्तिः शान्तिः॥
> OM śāntiḥ śāntiḥ śāntiḥ ||


Спасибо большое!!!! :Smilie:  

 :Kiss: 

есть еще вопрос может быть кто- то знает и сможет посоветовать,  есть ли прописные фонты для санскрита? И если да где их можно найти , и возможно ли вообще в этом языке переделывать в письменный фонт не испортив ничего ? 
заранее благодарю за вашу отзывчивость

----------


## Екатерина Кашина

Приветствую! Знатоки, помогите, нигде не могу найти информацию, как на деванагари написать мантру Сатурна - Ом Шанае намах?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Приветствую! Знатоки, помогите, нигде не могу найти информацию, как на деванагари написать мантру Сатурна - Ом Шанае намах?


На бенгали вот так: ওং শনযে নমঃ

----------


## Екатерина Кашина

> На бенгали вот так: ওং শনযে নমঃ


Благодарю!

----------


## Karmaraksha

> добрый день, подскажите как прочесть на хинди эту фразу 
> 
> गणेश का उपहार  спасибо большое.


- gaṇeśa kā upahāra / - Ганеша подарки.

----------


## Karmaraksha

> Приветствую! Знатоки, помогите, нигде не могу найти информацию, как на деванагари написать мантру Сатурна - Ом Шанае намах?


-  ॐ शनये नमः ।  - / om śanaye namaḥ । ом щанайе намах.

- Кстати, биджа мантра - / ॐ प्रां प्रीं प्रों स: शनैश्चराय नमः / 
 om praaM priiM proM sah śanaiścaraaya namaḥ । ом прАм прИм пром сах щанаищчарАйа намах .

----------


## Karmaraksha

> Здравствуйте! Помогите разобраться, пожалуйста, как же все-таки правильно пишется мантра ом мани пад ме хум - ओम् मनि पदेम् हुम или ॐ मणि पद्मे हूँ ? насколько я знаю, второй вариант правильный, но решила спросить у знающих.
> И, если не затруднит, как пишется на деванагари мантра Зеленой Тары (ом таре туттарэ соха)?
> Огромное спасибо!!!


1) ॐ तारे तुत्तारे तुरे स्वाहा । oṃ  tāre tuttāre ture svāhā
2) Ошибки нет, однако более изящно на мой взгляд 
выглядит так  ॥ ॐ मणिपद्मे हूं ॥ - om maṇipadme hūṃ

----------


## Екатерина Кашина

> -  ॐ शनये नमः ।  - / om śanaye namaḥ । ом щанайе намах.
> 
> - Кстати, биджа мантра - / ॐ प्रां प्रीं प्रों स: शनैश्चराय नमः / 
>  om praaM priiM proM sah śanaiścaraaya namaḥ । ом прАм прИм пром сах щанаищчарАйа намах .


Спасибо огромное! )

----------


## ЯночкаКарлова

Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста перевести на санскрит имя Дакини Мандаравы и имя Дакини Еше Цогьял 
А так же их мантры
Мандарава : ом хри бам Джяна Дакини Мандарава АЮ Сиддхи Джа Хум 
И мантру Еше Цогьял правда ее точно не знаю

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста перевести на санскрит имя Дакини Мандаравы и имя Дакини Еше Цогьял.


Мандарава это и есть на санскрите, она уроженка Индии. Латинским скриптом: Mandāravā, скриптом деванагари: मन्दारवा , скриптом на основе тибетского письма: མནྡཱ་ར་བཱ་
Еше Цогьял тибетка и это тибетское имя, в переводе на санскрит её имя будет Jñānasāgara \ ज्ञानसागर

Санскрит это индийский язык сформировавшийся в изначально устной культуре Индий и для передачи его на письме на протяжении истории использовались и используются разные шрифты\скрипты, правила записи санскрита чисто фонетические (как произносится - так и пишется) и можно использовать любой шрифт\скрипт\алфавит специально разработанный для передачи фонетики звуков санскрита.
Приведённая Вами мантра это уже звуки индийской фонетики, их не надо "переводить" на санскрит, нужен лишь шрифт\скрипт\алфавит  разработанный для передачи этих звуков (многие из которых отсутствуют в русском языке), навыки их произношения и передача звучания.

----------


## Вик Влад

Уважаемые форумчане! Добрый день! Подскажите, пожалуйста, как записать латинским скриптом эти слова из мантр:

----------


## Асуман

क्षिप kṣipa साध्यम् sādhyam स्वाहा svāhā

----------

Владимир Николаевич (06.11.2019)

----------


## Вик Влад

Уважаемый Асуман, спасибо огромное! Всех Вам благ!

----------


## Anthony

Подскажите пожалуйста, мантра ОМ МАНИПАДМЕ ХУМ ШРИ на санскрите будет написана так ॐ मणिपद्मे हूँ ह्रीः ?
Слог ШРИ приставляется просто через пробел, или перед ним еще какие-то закорючки имеются?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Подскажите пожалуйста, мантра ОМ МАНИПАДМЕ ХУМ ШРИ на санскрите будет написана так ॐ मणिपद्मे हूँ ह्रीः ?
> Слог ШРИ приставляется просто через пробел, или перед ним еще какие-то закорючки имеются?


Хоть и не встречал такого варианта мантры (получается как бы две активности в оконцовке) , но 
МАНИПАДМЕ лучше писать раздельно मणि पद्मे  (конечно это не столь важно, но уже давненько придерживаются правила:
_если предшествующее слово оканчивается на гласный а последующее начинается на согласный - пишется раздельно;_ (как и произносится в таких случаях: с небольшой паузой - таки пишется)
причём если в глубокой древности могли и вообще строки независимо от конечных-начальных звуков - слитно писать, то в современных изданиях это правило по раздельному написанию - норма)

 и у Вас там в деванагари ह्री (≈ ХРИ) , возможно (и скорее всего) так и должно быть (ведь "шри" чаще всего получается посредством транскрипции тибетского способа записи индийских слов), но кириллицей всё таки написано ШРИ

и возможно между ХУМ ХРИ нужно "данду" (разделитель типа "запятой" или "точки с запятой") вставить и тогда и не будет этой двойной оконцовки हूँ। ह्रीः

----------


## Anthony

> Хоть и не встречал такого варианта мантры (получается как бы две активности в оконцовке) , но 
> МАНИПАДМЕ лучше писать раздельно मणि पद्मे  (конечно это не столь важно, но уже давненько придерживаются правила:
> _если предшествующее слово оканчивается на гласный а последующее начинается на согласный - пишется раздельно;_ (как и произносится в таких случаях: с небольшой паузой - таки пишется)
> причём если в глубокой древности могли и вообще строки независимо от конечных-начальных звуков - слитно писать, то в современных изданиях это правило по раздельному написанию - норма)
> 
> (п.с. и у Вас там в деванагари ह्री (≈ ХРИ) , возможно и скорее всего так и должно быть ведь "шри" чаще всего получается посредством транскрипции тибетского способа записи индийских слов, но кириллицей всё таки написано ШРИ)


Поидее там ХРИ, но произносится и пишется на кириллице ШРИ, по крайне мере, тибетцами)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Поидее там ХРИ, но произносится и пишется на кириллице ШРИ, по крайне мере, тибетцами)


Поидее там ГРИ  (там не глухое русское "х", хоть  и не звонкое русское "г" , а "г" как в украинском произношении ), но русские произносят и пишут ХРИ, а когда с тибетской передачи санскрита посредством латиницы -  кирилицей записали, то и получилось ШРИ : ))

Там выше про возможный разделитель дописал.
Мантра с такой оконцовкой мне не знакома, так что - возможный, но чтоб точно - не уверен

(п.с. но и звук ШьРИ в санскрите также есть:  श्री )

----------

Anthony (18.11.2019)

----------


## Anthony

> Поидее там ГРИ  (там не глухое "х", хоть  и не звонкое русское "г" , а как в украинском произношении), но русские произносят и пишут ХРИ, а когда с тибетской передачи санскрита посредством латиницы -  кирилицей записали то и получилось ШРИ : ))
> 
> Там выше про возможный разделитель дописал.


Не хочу лезть в эти дебри, мне оно не для изучения, а для правильного написания)) 
В итоге, как правильно написать эту мантру на санскрите?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> В итоге, как правильно написать эту мантру на санскрите?


МАНИ ПАДМЕ точно раздельно надо मणि पद्मे

а дальше, если мантра всё время читается с таки двумя биджами активностями в конце, то дальше как у Вас ॐ मणि पद्मे हूँ ह्रीः 
а если ХРИ произносится лишь раз в конце декламации или же после ОМ МАНИ ПАДМЕ ХУМ идёт повторение ХРИ..ХРИ..ХРИ.., и т.п., то по идее нужен разделитель "данда"
ॐ मणि पद्मे हूँ। ह्रीः 
или даже двойная "данда"
ॐ मणि पद्मे हूँ।। ह्रीः

----------

Alex (18.11.2019), Anthony (18.11.2019)

----------


## Anthony

> МАНИ ПАДМЕ точно раздельно надо मणि पद्मे
> 
> а дальше, если мантра всё время читается с таки двумя биджами активностями в конце, то дальше как у Вас ॐ मणि पद्मे हूँ ह्रीः 
> а если ХРИ произносится лишь раз в конце декламации или же после ОМ МАНИ ПАДМЕ ХУМ идёт повторение ХРИ..ХРИ..ХРИ.., и т.п., то по идее нужен разделитель "данда"
> ॐ मणि पद्मे हूँ। ह्रीः 
> или даже двойная "данда"
> ॐ मणि पद्मे हूँ।। ह्रीः


Вот спасибо, хорошо

----------


## Anthony

> МАНИ ПАДМЕ точно раздельно надо मणि पद्मे
> 
> а дальше, если мантра всё время читается с таки двумя биджами активностями в конце, то дальше как у Вас ॐ मणि पद्मे हूँ ह्रीः 
> а если ХРИ произносится лишь раз в конце декламации или же после ОМ МАНИ ПАДМЕ ХУМ идёт повторение ХРИ..ХРИ..ХРИ.., и т.п., то по идее нужен разделитель "данда"
> ॐ मणि पद्मे हूँ। ह्रीः 
> или даже двойная "данда"
> ॐ मणि पद्मे हूँ।। ह्रीः


И еще вопрос: мне прислали начертание на Ранджане, можете оценить правильность

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вот спасибо, хорошо


незачто)

Вообщем суть записи санскрита - как произносится так и пишется (какпросносицца таки пишицца)
например если предшествующее слово заканчивается на согласный и последующее начинается на согласный, то пишется слитно "кот чёрный" - "котчёрный", а так как при таком соединении(сандхи) чаще всего происходит и изменение одного согласного звука(бывает и двух но не в этом случае) то - _коччорный_ (вот так мы естественно и произносим на самом деле, в речи)
если например предшествующее слово заканчивается на гласный а последующее начинается на согласный, то произносится с небольшой паузой (последний слог слабый, а первому придаётся небольшое усилие) то и  пишется раздельно, напр. _кошка белая_  (так в действительности и произносим, с небольшой паузой)

если пауза больше и\или ситуация приблизительно соответствует тому, что у нас по пунктуации "запятая" или "точка с запятой", то ставится разделитель "данда"(палочка)
если пауза ещё больше  и\или ситуация приблизительно соответствует тому, что у нас по пунктуации "точка" или типа "абзац", то ставиться "две данды"

(п.с. и если там Вам всётаки нужна "данда" (или две) то хорошо да правильно красиво и завершить

ॐ मणि पद्मे हूँ। ह्रीः ।।
или
ॐ मणि पद्मे हूँ ।।
ह्रीः ।। 

(по другим шрифтам, кроме деванагари, ничего не могу сказать, к сожалению))

----------

Anthony (18.11.2019)

----------


## Anthony

> незачто)
> 
> Вообщем суть записи санскрита - как произносится так и пишется (какпросносицца таки пишицца)
> например если предшествующее слово заканчивается на согласный и последующее начинается на согласный, то пишется слитно "кот чёрный" - "котчёрный", а так как при таком соединении(сандхи) чаще всего происходит и изменение одного согласного звука(бывает и двух но не в этом случае) то - _коччорный_ (вот так мы естественно и произносим на самом деле, в речи)
> если например предшествующее слово заканчивается на гласный а последующее начинается на согласный, то произносится с небольшой паузой (последний слог слабый, а первому придаётся небольшое усилие) то и  пишется раздельно, напр. _кошка белая_  (так в действительности и произносим, с небольшой паузой)
> 
> если пауза больше и\или приблизительно соответствует тому, что у нас по пунктуации "запятая" или "точка с запятой", то ставится разделитель "данда"(палочка)
> если пауза ещё больше  и\или приблизительно соответствует тому, что у нас по пунктуации "точка" или типа "абзац", то ставиться "две данды"
> 
> ...


Не, там целиком повторяется, без данд

----------

Владимир Николаевич (18.11.2019)

----------


## Anthony

> незачто)


Еще вопрос, если разрешите)
Ели я пишу эту мантру много раз в строчку, ॐ मणि पद्मे हूँ ह्रीः ॐ मणि पद्मे हूँ ह्रीः ॐ मणि पद्मे हूँ ह्रीः ॐ मणि पद्मे हूँ ह्रीः ॐ मणि पद्मे हूँ ह्रीः ॐ मणि पद्मे हूँ ह्रीः ॐ मणि पद्मे हूँ ह्रीः
Между ними никаких разделителей не нужно?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Еще вопрос, если разрешите)
> Ели я пишу эту мантру много раз в строчку, ॐ मणि पद्मे हूँ ह्रीः ॐ मणि पद्मे हूँ ह्रीः ॐ मणि पद्मे हूँ ह्रीः ॐ मणि पद्मे हूँ ह्रीः ॐ मणि पद्मे हूँ ह्रीः ॐ मणि पद्मे हूँ ह्रीः ॐ मणि पद्मे हूँ ह्रीः
> Между ними никаких разделителей не нужно?


 
Нужно, обязательно.

----------


## Anthony

ॐ मणि पद्मे हूँ ह्रीः । ॐ मणि पद्मे हूँ ह्रीः । ॐ मणि पद्मे हूँ ह्रीः । ॐ मणि पद्मे हूँ ह्रीः । ॐ मणि पद्मे हूँ ह्रीः । ॐ मणि पद्मे हूँ ह्रीः । ॐ मणि पद्मे हूँ ह्रीः । 
Вот так, да?

----------

Владимир Николаевич (18.11.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Да

----------

Anthony (18.11.2019)

----------

